# Dolby Digital & Fan Noise Questions



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

I realize the 721 can output the Dolby Digital (DD) signal (if present), but can it record and playback those shows in DD ?

On another site I read a review by someone who said the fan noise was excessive. I would like to hear peoples opinion on this issue.


Finally, although I appreciate Scott's detailed review (in progress), there were a number of more important elements left out. One is the recording quality at different settings. What is the highest quality setting , how many hours of recording time will it allow and what is the resolution at that that setting ? Is there any discernable difference in picture quality between the original and the stored version ?


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

The interesting thing about the 721 is that it just takes the already compressed mpeg2 data stream from the dish and saves it to disk. There is no additional compression, thus no various settings and thus...you get back exactly what went in. It will save about 70 hours worth and the quality is exactly what it was like on the "original" live version. This is different than a TIVO where you are esentially going through a extra iteration of digital to analog to compressed digital where you get to set the "quality".

As for the fan noise, yes it is louder than it should be for something that lives in your living room. It is one thing for a computer to be loud in an office, something else for the home. Not unacceptable in my opinion but I may try and put in a quieter fan.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *This is different than a TIVO where you are esentially going through a extra iteration of digital to analog to compressed digital where you get to set the "quality". *


Uh, only on the SA Tivo. The DirecTivo doesn't compress the feed.

I would assume that a 721 would record the DD as does the Tivo. Playback would be in DD since it does record the actual stream. :shrug:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"This is different than a TIVO where you are esentially going through a extra iteration of digital to analog to compressed digital where you get to set the "quality"."

Like James said, only the SA TiVO. The popular DirecTV with TiVo unit (better known as DirecTiVo) is the same as UltimateTV, 721, 508,501, DISHPlayer, etc. There are no "quality settings" on any integrated PVR. Just one quality - lousy because of the original compression But it's the same as the original

As for DD, yes, AFAIK it does. It would not make sense for it not to.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Just one quality - lousy because of the original compression*


:lol:


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, the DirecTIVO is more like the 721 in that it just takes the digital stream and saves it. I should have been more specific and said the "other" TIVO, as you would use if you were trying to use it with E*. As for the overall quality of the E* signal, I think it is between just fine and great, way better than our local cable or even their digital cable offering. Your mileage may vary depending on your local service.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

To confirm what has already been said: Yes, if your audio/video receiver supports Dolby Digital, then any recording that has such a sound track will play back in DD...it is awesome on my system!

One caveat though...the 721 only has an optical DD output, not a coax. And wouldn't you know it, the input labeled TV/SAT on my receiver only supports the coax mode. But the one labeled DVD, supports optical, so I just had to switch (therefore to watch DISH, I just select DVD....) We must remain flexible! LOL

So far, I do not find my 721 fan any louder than my 501.

Doug


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Doug, most DD receivers let you rename the input. Go into your menu system on your DD receiver and see if you have that option. They come with a "default" name that corresponds to the name on the connector in the back. 

I changed mine to "6000", "501" & "DVD" since the input on my DVD was opposite like yours, I just assigned the input to the appropriate connector and renamed it. Piece of cake.


----------

